# Installing Graphic Card Driver Update



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm in over my head. I have been trying to update my video card driver to improve performance on a online game I'm newly addicted to, but when I download the recommended driver update, I get a big file and no instructions.

Being adventuresome, and more than a little ----ed by the whole thing, I opened the set up file in the download file, and attempted to install the update. It crashed Windows so it would not open at all, and necessitated my talking to a blue screen about last successful configurations---something that truly squicks me out major league.

My question is----is there something I'm missing that's needed to install this driver update? Something I'm not getting, that's so basic no one mentions it?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like it's either corrupt or the wrong driver for your video adapter.


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

Hmmm. I got the driver update from the manufacturer. But I can see I'm really down the rabbit hole now if there's no magic process I'm missing. 

I guess this is how the computer guys earn their living.....

Thanks


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Julia said:


> My question is----is there something I'm missing that's needed to install this driver update? Something I'm not getting, that's so basic no one mentions it?


No, but it might help if you provide a little more info -- what Windows, what video card, what _exactly_ happens when you try to install it. That'll give us a better shot at finding a solution.



> I got the driver update from the manufacturer.


Is it the correct driver for your Windows version? Did they provide instructions, and are you following them?


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

Windows XP, SiS 741 VGA 1.2.1 graphics card, no directions with the driver update from SiS, opened the file and tried clicking on Setup subfile. It started setup but immediately crashed Windows and a blue screen came up and gave me a choice of Safe Mode (and all the rest) along with Return to the Last Successful Configuration. I choose that, and Windows rebooted correctly. 

According to the SiS website, this is the correct driver update, at least as far as I can tell. They just refer to it as a SiS 741 update, and there is a bunch of confusing information on their download page. I fear that they assume I know something I do not, but I'm only guessing. 

I'm sorry I'm such a greenhorn; I'm into new territory here and I'm feeling my age.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Julia said:


> Windows XP, SiS 741 VGA 1.2.1 graphics card


SiS makes chipsets, not cards. It looks like the 741 is a motherboard chipset which includes a graphics controller.

To get to the download, I think you had to click through a notice on their website that basically says you should get a driver from the manufacturer of your card or (in your case) motherboard, and the drivers you can get from SiS can't be guaranteed to work.

Did you look for a driver from your motherboard manufacturer? That would be your first choice. A driver from SiS would be a last resort. Most motherboards have a name and model number printed on them, often between the expansion slots. If you have that info, a web search should turn something up.


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

backwoodsman7 said:


> SiS makes chipsets, not cards. It looks like the 741 is a motherboard chipset which includes a graphics controller.


Ah, that explains why the info I was getting didn't make any sense. I saw the warning on the SiS webpage, but what do I know? I thought I had a graphics card.

But do I actually have to open the computer case to read what motherboard I have? I'm a bit scared to mess with that.... Isn't on the hard drive somewhere?

Thanks again!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Julia said:


> But do I actually have to open the computer case to read what motherboard I have?


Maybe not. What brand and model of computer do you have? Depending on the brand, you may be able to download the driver from their website based on the model number.


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

Rats, no. It's been replaced once, a couple years ago. I don't have any idea of what's there.

<expletive deleted>


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Try this site

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=951


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

backwoodsman7 said:


> SiS makes chipsets, not cards. It looks like the 741 is a motherboard chipset which includes a graphics controller.
> 
> To get to the download, I think you had to click through a notice on their website that basically says you should get a driver from the manufacturer of your card or (in your case) motherboard, and the drivers you can get from SiS can't be guaranteed to work.
> 
> Did you look for a driver from your motherboard manufacturer? That would be your first choice. A driver from SiS would be a last resort. Most motherboards have a name and model number printed on them, often between the expansion slots. If you have that info, a web search should turn something up.


Evidently SIS does or did make graphic cards? These are on Guru 3d

XGI Reactor 1.05.00 WHQL
Videocards - SiS Xabre & XGI | 8 MB MB | 4361 downloads download
Windows 2000/XP
Xabre Performance Drivers v3.10.58
Videocards - SiS Xabre & XGI | 9.4 MB MB | 12342 downloads download
Windows 98SE/ME/2000/XP
Xabre 3.08 WHQL
Videocards - SiS Xabre & XGI | 8 MB MB | 5108 downloads download
The driver of course supports Xabre 400/200/80.
Xabre driver v3.07 WHQL!
Videocards - SiS Xabre & XGI | 7.87 MB MB | 9774 downloads download
Windox 98/ME/2000 and XP
XGI Volari Reactor 1.01.51
Videocards - SiS Xabre & XGI | 8 MB MB | 1527 downloads download
Windows 2000/XP
XGI Volari Reactor 1.0
Videocards - SiS Xabre & XGI | 7.5 MB MB | 1279 downloads download
Windows 98/ME/2000/XP


----------

